

How much does it cost to hire some devs to finish my job? - roehst

I work with operations at a VC firm and we started developing an in-house solution to manage our funds and investments.<p>I am no professional developer, I am a finance guy, and right now I am stuck. I can&#x27;t manage my amateur codebase anymore nor develop it further.<p>It is written in Rails, so my question is, how much does it cost to have 2-3 developers finish it in 2-3 months?
======
mtmail
I have this bathroom project and I need 2-3 plumbers to finish it. How much
does that cost?

Funny comment aside, you need to write specifications, talk to Ruby-on-Rails
engineers (or an agency) in person to get a proper quote. Don't be surprised
if an agency already charges for the first meeting. Alternatively post it on
odesk or freelancer.com.

------
gamechangr
Pay someone to review it. It's by far the best solutions and only real way to
get an accurate estimate. I have seen project quoted off the cuff finish at 5
times the original price.

Pay someone.

------
dutchrapley
You're probably won't be out of the woods for under $60k.

